# standing in my stirrups



## ramzi (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a problem standing up in my stirrups while trotting! how do i keep balance?! i always find myself falling forward or backward...:-|


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Ramzi
I am not sure why you are standing in the stirrups at the trot.
Are you riding Western or English?

If riding English then you should be posting or sitting in. 
Standing to the trot is only necessary when going uphill to relieve your body weight on the horse's back. 
When trotting downhill there is additional stress on the horse's ligaments and it is to be avoided.Go back to walk.

As your muscles develop you should be able to stand in the stirrups but you'll need stronger lower back and abdomen muscles. Wait for them to develop. 

On an English saddle, as an aid to standing, tie a shoelace across from the two rings usually sewn into the saddle up by the pommel over the wither. Then you can slip your thumbs behind the laces to help you balance. But the lace is a balancing aid not a lever. 
Using the lace might also help you keep your hands still and from jerking the horse's mouth.

Ramzi, I would suggest you got a friend who rides English already to help you. You might need more help with the trot and someone standing by you and the horse can see what the difficulty might be.

Of course if you are riding Western, then you've got that horn and probably the horse will do a slow gentle "lope" instead of trotting.

Barry G


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Are you trying to stand or two-point? There's a difference. Also, are you balanced while posting? You will have to master the post first, and then work on your two point. Whether you are riding english or western, I still think it's a good idea to be able to post and two point. Once you are solid in your posting and two point, that is, you are balanced, and you can maintain a steady contact with the bit, you can work on double posting. To post, you sit one stride, stand one stride, sit one stride, etc. To double post, you sit two strides, stand two stride, sit two strides, stand two strides. Two point will help you position your leg where it should be, and double posting will help you keep them there. If you fall back, your legs are too far forward, and if you fall forward, your legs are too far back.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

ramzi said:


> I have a problem standing up in my stirrups while trotting! how do i keep balance?! i always find myself falling forward or backward...:-|


Make sure you have weight dropped into your heels.


----------

